# PC freeware Hardware identification software



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

The only hit I had for this search was CPU-Z.


I'm now in possession of an old PC about which I know
nothing except that the power goes on.


What freeware prog. can tell me what's in there: 
Motherboard mfg, mem, periph cards etc.?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

There are a few good ones. Everest is a good one, and another commonly recommended program is Belarc Advisor (this one finds out a lot, even your windows cd-key so be careful who you show this info to). 

Those are the two most commonly mentioned programs, I personally use Everest and have been very happy with its performance.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can also use Sandra and PC Wizard. I have Everest and Sandra, and if I need to see something I look at Everest first and if I can't find it I look at Sandra.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

Well is Everest a pay-for prog? It appears to be.


I'll look at Sandra and what you said.

A brief run of BelArc did not give much motherboard info
regards manufacturer and spec.

The only number I could put in the search engine gave
a listing for an Asrock board when mine is a MachSpeed.

I used google > PT880-8237


Which wasn't much worthwhile.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

ahhh, but it used to be free, and you can probably still find the latest version online if you search for it. 



lavalys said:


> Lavalys announced today (2005-12-05) that it leaves the freeware market by halting the development of its EVEREST Home Edition (the successor of AIDA32) system diagnosis product.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Here is a link for Everest Home:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

*Everesthome*

Cool beans. I'll try it out.

thank you


----------

